# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  cho thuê xe đi sầm sơn giá rẻ lh 0915.702.015

## viettrans

*VIETTRANS Hà Nội CHO THUÊ XE ĐƯA ĐÓN Sầm SƠN
*LIÊN HỆ : ms HUyền 0915.702.015

Viettrans Cho thuê xe chuyên nghiệp, Uy tín, Chất lượng, Xe đời mới, sang trọng, Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, cách làm việc đơn giản, nhanh gọn, tiện lợi.

Chúng tôi chuyên 
- Cho thuê xe về quê, đi lễ đầu năm, đi tảo mộ cuối năm
- Cho thuê xe đi khảo sát cung đường
- Cho thuê xe tháng đưa đón cán bộ CNV, đưa đón học sinh
- Cho thuê xe đi du lịch, dã ngoại, đi phượt
- Cho thuê xe cưới, hỏi, xe đi chụp ảnh cưới
- Cho thuê xe đi viếng đám ma, bộc mộ

* Loại xe: 45 chỗ Univer Noble
- Số Lượng: 05 xe
- Đơn giá đưa đón Sầm Sơn:
Đầu tuần:: 3.000.000 vnđ/lượt
Cuối Tuần: 3.500.000 vnđ/lượt

Đến với chúng tôi quý khách hoàn toàn an tâm bởi Uy tín, chất lượng, giá cả hợp lý, thái độ phục vụ nhiệt tình, vui vẻ…
_Còn ngần ngại gì nữa hãy liên hệ ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn trực tiếp_
Ms Huyền - *Mobile: 0915.702.015 - 043 9320 020**
Email: info.viettrans@gmail.com / Yahoo: viettrans02
Chúng tôi có những hình thức ký hợp đồng linh hoạt để đáp ứng cho nhu cầu của quý khách.
- Ký hợp đồng bằng fax đặt xe theo số fax 043 39320020
- Nhắn tin qua điện thoại theo số 0915.702.015
- Đến trực tiếp vp công ty chúng tôi hoặc chúng tôi có thể để trực tiếp chỗ quý khách để ký hợp đồng. Địa chỉ vp công ty Viettrans: Tổ 10 Thạch bàn, Long Biên, Hà Nội.*

----------

